# perfect town, but no more jacobs ladders?



## sproutrabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

For the past few days I've had perfect town but no new jacob's ladders have spawned, at first I thought it was just a one day thing but it didn't spawn yesterday, and today. I know there is space for them to spawn, but I do have some paths placed around and I was wondering if that had stopped them from spawning? Do they have a designated spawn point each day and if it's blocked... they don't spawn?

I also have a few jacob's ladders around from previous days when they spawned, about 4 or 5 maybe. Is there a cap on how many jacob's ladders can be around town? If so, if I pick these up will they begin spawning again?


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 11, 2013)

I have over 15.
I believe they spawn after 3-4 days. I thought the same thing so don't worry. I'm sure they'll spawn.


----------



## sproutrabbit (Aug 11, 2013)

oh phew okay i thought something was wrong with my paths, even though I didn't have too many.

Thanks for that tidbit of information ~


----------



## Vin (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they spawn randomly, since I've had a perfect town for about a month, and sometimes I'll get one four days in a row, but then go five days without one spawning. c:


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 11, 2013)

i was having this problem too ;o


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 11, 2013)

I was wondering this yesterday! I was going to herd them everyday I had a perfect town to keep track until I could get the golden watering can then after 3 spawned they just stopped and now that makes my life a little harder


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 11, 2013)

It?s random when they spawn, I have had a perfect town in more than a month, and I only have around 6


----------



## ChaosKitten (Aug 11, 2013)

I got 4 pretty quickly then went like 2 weeks without any new ones. I think it's random.


----------



## Goldenapple (Nov 30, 2013)

*Differences!*

I have had a perfect town for 12 days. I have gotten a total of 12 jacob's laddders. One every single day.


----------



## beffa (Nov 30, 2013)

It's just luck, some people get them daily and some (like myself) don't get many at all.

I've had a perfect town for like 2 months I believe and I have like 12.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 30, 2013)

I have had a perfect town for months, and I haven?t gotten a single Jacobs ladder since I pretty much got it, I think I got around 4 in total, I tried picking one up today, to see if it?s because I have too many planted so that it won?t spawn more? maybe.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 30, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> I have had a perfect town for months, and I haven?t gotten a single Jacobs ladder since I pretty much got it, I think I got around 4 in total, I tried picking one up today, to see if it?s because I have too many planted so that it won?t spawn more? maybe.



Do you have a lot of paths along the cliff side of your town?


----------

